
Scientists Blow Up Their Lab with the Strongest Indoor Magnetic Field Ever - huntermeyer
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xj4vg/watch-scientists-accidentally-blow-up-their-lab-with-the-strongest-indoor-magnetic-field-ever
======
swingline-747
ProTip for casino-robbers in and out of movies: If you absolutely had to build
a (directional) NNEMP impulse generator, an EPFCG would be the easiest, but
loudest, way to power it... of course, it's obvious: don't anyone be anywhere
near it when it goes off, as it would likely damage the cardiomyocytes and/or
neurons of the sick, young and old _at a minimum_ per Chinese research in this
article about battlefield NNEMPs.

[http://www.delhidefencereview.com/2017/08/01/a-short-note-
on...](http://www.delhidefencereview.com/2017/08/01/a-short-note-on-chinese-
emp-developments/)

